# '67 GTO convertible rebuild



## megavars (Nov 13, 2004)

Does anyone know what the accessory option code "E 2EZ GR" means? I was able to decipher all of the other codes. Also, the car needs major repair to the firewall and the floorboards, is there a replacement panel for both areas that can be installed? Just bought it as a winter project, but I think it will be longer that that as I get into the details. 
Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a tread listing several aftermarket GTO part websites. I'll look around and see if I can find the Accessory Code information.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is the ACC code for a 67 Firebird, I believe most of the codes are the same for the GTO.

1st Group (this digit does not appear on the data plate)
D = Power Top / Convertible
_*E = Tinted Glass all Windows*_
L = Folding Rear Seat
S = Rear Mounted Antenna
W = Tinted Glass Windshield
X = Power Windows

2nd Group (digit 2 appears on data plate preceding codes)
B = 3-Speed Floor Shift
_*E = A/C*_
_*G = Console*_
L = 4-Speed Floor Shift
*R = Rear Seat Speaker*
T = Rear Power Antenna
U= Stereo Tape Player
W = 2-Speed Automatic Tranny
_*Z = 3-Speed Automatic Tranny*_

3rd Group (digit 3 appears on data plate preceding codes)
B = Rear Window Defogger
F = 400 option
J = Custom Option

4th Group (digit 4 appears on data plate preceding codes)
F = Outside Remote Mirror
Q = Mounting / Full Size Spare

5th Group (digit 5 appears on data plate preceding codes)
Y = Deluxe Seats

An example of these codes appearing on a data plate might look like this:
LS 2ERU 3F 5Y


----------



## megavars (Nov 13, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the quick response. The previous owner said it had A/C (even though the instrument cluster does not have the larger hole for the vent) and it does have a console.
Thanks again.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I could not find any information regarding the exact ACC codes for the 67 GTO, another option would be to contact PHS and purchase their documentation package for your car. Here is a thread with a link to the PHS Website.


----------



## 67DROPTOP (Dec 17, 2004)

Here are a few ways to tell if it had A/C.
The Kick panels will not have fresh air vents.
There will be 2 round vents on the lower outside corners of the dash.
There will be a vent above the Heater controls.
And if it's missing the evaporator box on the firewall, someone would have had to place a patch where the box used to be.

And remember if you have to order parts ie: (A new radiator or schroud) the A/C cars had a larger radiator and fan. A non A/C radiator will not fit the support if its an A/C car.


----------

